# انا عندي اقتراح بخصوص مواقع للطيران



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

انا عندي اقتراح بخصوص مواقع للطيران ليه مانعملش موضوع مثبث يكون فقط للمواقع المختصه بالطيران سواء كانت عربيه او اجنبيه 
انا عارف ان في قسم للمواقع الهندسيه بس هيكون من الافضل التخصص في المواقع حتي يتمكن الجميع سؤاء كانوا هواه او متخصصين في الطيران
وان شاء الله سوف أبدأ بجمع المواقع المفيده للطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

الكثير من الصور للطائرات و المدمرات و البواخر والمدرعات لجميع الجيوش بالعالم
كما أنه يمكن لك تحميل أي صور تريدها
http://www.defencetalk.com/pictures/

ده كمان موقع فيه شركات تصنيع المحركات وتاريخ الطيران 
http://www.aboutairline.com/
مواقع شركـات صناعـة الطائـرات
شركة بوينج http://www.boeing.com/
http://www.cfcloan.com/citation
موقع شركه سيسنا لصناعه محركات الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

بعض المواقع للطائرات العموديه (الهيلكوبتر)
http://www.raidentech.net/rchelicopters.html
http://www.helicopterpage.com/html/jet.html
http://www.start-flying.com/new site/heli1.htm#r
http://www.bellhelicopter.textron.com/en/index.cfm
http://travel.howstuffworks.com/helicopter3.htm
http://64.78.42.182/free-ed/Aviation/basicaerodynami01.asp


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

بعض المواقع لماده propulsion
http://inventors.about.com/od/jstartinventions/ss/jet_engine.htm
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0033.shtml
http://wings.avkids.com/Book/Propulsion/advanced/types-01.html
http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/Aviation/avengines01.asp
http://www.aoxj32.dsl.pipex.com/NewFiles/HTWmain.html


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

مواقع لماده stability
http://selair.selkirk.bc.ca/aerodynamics1/Stability/Page4.html
http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/umodule7.html
http://exp-aircraft.com/library/heintz/stabilty.html
http://wings.avkids.com/Book/Controls/beginner/stability-01.html
http://www.centennialofflight.gov/essay/Theories_of_Flight/Stability_II/TH27.htm


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

مواقع لماده ايرودينامك(aerodynamic)
http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/FlightTheory.htm
http://www.centennialofflight.gov/essay/Theories_of_Flight/drag/TH4.htm
http://selair.selkirk.bc.ca/aerodynamics1/Drag/Page3.html
http://64.78.42.182/free-ed/Aviation/basicaerodynami01.asp
http://www.petester.com/paero.html
http://www.dynamicflight.com/aerodynamics/


----------



## جاسر (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير أخي وليد ...

ما رأيك أن نجعل هذا الموضوع هو النواه والرافد لموضوع آخر
منسق ونصنف فيه المواقع بدون ردود ... ونجعل هذا الموضوع
مفتوح لمشاركة الإخوة ....

وجزاك الله خير أخي الكريم

تحاياي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

اولا احب ان اشكرك علي تفاعلك السريع مع الموضوع
ثانيا اكيد طبعا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع لاضافه اي موقع لكي يستفيد الجميع 
بس اهم شئ التنسيق حتي يتمكن الجميع من معرفه المواقع بتتكلم عن ايه وسلامي ليك اخي العزيز جاسر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

بعض المواقع عن الطائرات المدنيه والحربيه
طائره الركاب ساب 
www.saabaircraft.com
طائره بوينج 737 Maintenance 
http://www.sjap.nl/
طائره Airbus 330
http://www.smartcockpit.com/plane/airbus/A330/
طائره Airbus 340
http://www.smartcockpit.com/plane/airbus/A340/


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

مواقع للstructure
http://www.jrotc.org/structure_of_airplane.htm
http://www.velocityxl.com/Fuselage.htm
http://www.lightminiatureaircraft.com/Wing.htm


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

مواقع لماده control
http://www.esparacing.com/sport_pilot/how to control an aircraft.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft_flight_control_systems
http://exp-aircraft.com/library/heintz/control.html
http://www.flightsim.com/cgi/kds?$=main/howto/ctrls.htm
http://wings.avkids.com/Book/Controls/beginner/basics-01.html


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

مواقع للaircraft hydraulics
http://www.pilotfriend.com/training/flight_training/tech/hydr/hydraulics.htm
http://www.sphaera.co.uk/hydraulicPrinciples.htm
http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/Hydraulics.htm


----------



## م المصري (18 مارس 2007)

ما تقوم به يا وليد ,,,,,,,,,, عمل رائع بكل تأكيد 

و كما قال المشرف العام جاسر ,,,

من الممكن اقامه موضوع مستقل يتم تغذيته بباللمواقع التي ترد هنا ,,,

مره اخري ,,,,,,,, اشكرك علي جهدك الغزير 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 مارس 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب تجاه منتدانا العظيم
واتمني التثبيت حتي يتمكن الجميع من الاستفاده من المواقع
والموضوع للجميع اي عضو عنده مواقع مايبخل بيها


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 مارس 2007)

مواقع avionics
http://members.cox.net/seanriddle/glossary.html
http://www.avionicswest.com/articles/antennause.htm
http://atcsl.tripod.com/atc_engineering.htm#Radar


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 مارس 2007)

مواقع عن Aircraft Design
http://adg.stanford.edu/aa241/AircraftDesign.html
http://www.zenithair.com/zodiac/xl/design-fuselage.html
http://richard.ferriere.free.fr/3vues/3vues.html


----------



## م المصري (20 مارس 2007)

مره اخري ,,,,,,,,, احيييييك بشده ,, علي هذه المواقع التحفه ,,

فلقد استمتعت بها بشده ,,,و استفدت كثيرا 

تسليم ايدك يا وليد


----------



## م المصري (20 مارس 2007)

و نستأذن الاخ الكريم ,,,, البشمهندس وليد ,,,,,, و سأستغل هذا الموضوع الرائع ,,,

بعمل دعايه لموضوع لي عن بعض مواقع الطيران ,,,

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48123

لا تقلق ,,,,سأدفع الضريبه  

تحياتي العطره


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيزابو ايه اتمني ان تكون المواقع مفيده للجميع سواء كانوا هواه او دارسيين ويارب اكون قدرت اوصل معلومه جديده واتمني من جميع الاعضاء المساعده في جمع اكبر قدر من المواقع


----------



## هادي313 (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك يااخي على هذه العناونين واسئل الله ان يحفظك من كل مكروه


----------



## م المصري (22 مارس 2007)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> اخي العزيزابو ايه اتمني ان تكون المواقع مفيده للجميع سواء كانوا هواه او دارسيين ويارب اكون قدرت اوصل معلومه جديده واتمني من جميع الاعضاء المساعده في جمع اكبر قدر من المواقع



المواقع مفيده جدا ,,,,,,, تسلم ايدك ,,,,,,,,و هل من مزيد؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 مارس 2007)

بعض المواقع لمجلات الطيران
http://www.aahs-online.org/
http://www.afa.org/magazine/magz.asp
http://www.quad-a.org/magazine.htm
https://www.sfte.org/
http://www.naa.aero/?CFID=3102726&CFTOKEN=14111258
http://www.flightglobal.com/Home/Default.aspx


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 مارس 2007)

مواقع بها معلومات عن الطائرات الحربيه
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/index.html
http://www.topedge.com/alley/alley.htm
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/fighter/


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 مارس 2007)

اتمني من الجميع المشاركه الهادفه


----------

